# goose call question



## GooseSlayer6969 (Mar 24, 2011)

Just wondering what's a better goose call field proven matrix or zink call of death? Opinions wanted


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Either one will work.


----------



## Wetland Warriors (Feb 22, 2011)

The zink nos is extremely easy to blow if you know how to work a short reed. i think its easier than the cod. I love my moneymaker too, but i've never blown a FP.


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree I have a nos and it is a great call very easy to use


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

COD or NOS are both great calls. A Money Maker is as well. If you know how to blow a short reed, any of these will work fine for you. The tones of the NOS and COD are alot nicer than the Money Maker, IMO.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

there is no such thing as a "better" call


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

T.Mayer said:


> there is no such thing as a "better" call


Agreed.


----------



## Just Hunt (Sep 12, 2011)

You should try the Mr. Big or the Big Kauhuna from Big Seans Championship Calls they are both very easy to blow


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Try blowing a gander valley.


----------



## Wingtipsdown2605 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have never blown the call of death, but I run the matrix and love it!! I have shot lessers and big honkers this year all using that call. It can get low and it can scream up high. Over the years I have blown a paralyzer, power clucker, money maker, adrenaline aftershock and now the matrix and it is the easiest operating call I have ever blown. I know you can't go wrong with the matrix, but I honestly have nothing for you on the COD! I would suggest trying them both and going from there!


----------



## mn_fowler (Aug 8, 2011)

I recently purchased the call of death and i love it. I had been blowing a moneymaker and microgoose and I wish I would have gotten rid of the moneymaker a long time ago. That being said its probably my calling style and not the call. But I find the call of death easier to make all the sounds with.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

it really comes down to a matter of preference. find a place that has both calls and test them out to see which you think will work the best


----------



## BadgerState8 (Sep 12, 2011)

The big river Flutes are a good call


----------



## hardcorewisconsin (Sep 28, 2011)

TOXIC


----------

